# New to internal gears - what chain and chainring?



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Heckler Alfine build is complete but its my first internal hub and i am unsure about chains and chain rings. It currently has an 18t rear Alfine sprocket, a 38t e-13 front chain ring and a PG951 SRAM 9 speed chain. 

I am thinking i should get a bmx / single speed chain? 

What is the width measurement i need to look for on the width?

Also, the front ring, should i change it for a thicker ring as i may need a 34t anyway to get the gearing right?

Im confused!


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

A BMX or singlespeed chain is better, but only if your chainline is 100% right.
I'm not sure if a 9-speed chain fits on the Alfine sprocket. 7 or 8 speed chain does fit and can be used if your chainline is off.
A "geared" front chainring can be used, but a singlespeed specific chainring is better, larger teeth, no shifting aids.
I like the Surly stainless steel chainrings.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

8 speed (3/32) chain all the way. Forget the singlespeed (1/8) chains, the cogs are designed for 3/32 and a 1/8 will drop the chain.

I prefer the stainless chainrings, Surly, Salsa, though I currently run a Spot 7075 alum 34 tooth matched with a 22 tooth on the Alfine that has been holding up fine.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, I second what the last two said. I ran Sram 9-speed chains for a few years when I was running 9-speed setups on other bikes, just so I'd only have to dick around with one style of chain, spare links, Power Links, etc. But I've switched over to Sram 8-speed and like to fool myself into thinking I get longer life and better reliability from them, even though I haven't really noticed a difference.

Besides Surly SS and Salsa chainrings, also look for Blackspire's DH rings. Burly aluminum with lots of sizes.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

hey SHN, is there a "primary ratio" limit for alfine-8 hubs? i mean chainring to rear cog ratio...i thought i read there was a limit to avoid overtorqueing the hub, but was unable to find it in the shimano online docs.

i am currently running 32-22 and overall range is very low. i need a granny gear for future touring, but also need a moderate flats cruising gear. i'm spinning out in 8th gear now. i'm thinking i need to move up to 34-35 tooth front.

anyway...blah blah blah...is there a primary ratio limit?

thx
EDIT
i read in another post there is an unofficial 2:1 recommendation, but lots of mtn bikers running 32-23 or 28-22 with not too much trouble.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

bikecop said:


> i read in another post there is an unofficial 2:1 recommendation...


That's what I came up with, too -- unofficial 2:1, from the forums and not Shimano.

I don't know for sure, but am probably rnning something close to this my a 700c road bike outfitted with a Nexus 7. But when I built up a 20" folder, I had to violate this ratio with a very large chainring in order to have usable gearing. I don't know how these recommended ratios are set without regard for wheel size.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone run something like a 46-16 with any problems?


----------

